# Syrian hamster who likes to move is nest around.



## poppicat (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a male Syrian Hamster called Dude, he is 8 months old. He has a 3 level imac fantasy cage and I am going to but him a 4th level when I get payed.
He has always had a nest in the attic bit of his cage where they have a nest box build in, then he makes a nest on the ground level.
In the last month or so he has decided to move his nest around every time I clean him out. So far he has made a nest in his wheel, in the corner of one level, in his food bowl. This week he has decided to make a nest in his crinkly tunnel which is nice and noisey. Every night I can hear him being very busy but his most recent nest is the loudest. 
He is such a funny wee boy, out of all my hamsters he has the best personality hes such a cheeky wee thing. His fave thing to do is to chase the cats around in his ball.
I have attached a couple of photos one of them is his wee corner nest.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

most syrian hamsters move their beds around occasionally, but excessive bed moving could be a sign of boredom.

what wheel have you got in the cage?
I ask this because a syrian hamster needs atleast an 8" wheel else it can cause them back pain and lead to spinal defformaties when they try and use it, putting them off using it, and it is VERY hard to fit a decent sized wheel in an imac fantasy without removing the attic level first


----------



## poppicat (Nov 21, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> most syrian hamsters move their beds around occasionally, but excessive bed moving could be a sign of boredom.
> 
> what wheel have you got in the cage?
> I ask this because a syrian hamster needs atleast an 8" wheel else it can cause them back pain and lead to spinal defformaties when they try and use it, putting them off using it, and it is VERY hard to fit a decent sized wheel in an imac fantasy without removing the attic level first


I have a flying saucer wheel. I have no idea how he managed to build a nest on it. I threw away the wheel that came with the cage as I know its too small for him.
He is out his cage every night in the ball and there are lots of toys that I swap around for him.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

When you clean him out are you throwing out his nest? When I had syrisns I just used to save there nest area but change the substrate. Then after 2 weeks change only half the nest. And then do a full clean of the nest but prob save a small handful so that it still smelt of them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

most syrians dont like flying saurcers that much, not sure why it just seems to be the general thing with them, i would try him with a karlie wonderland or a wodent wheel


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the imac cage is great but for elderly hamsters who don't use their wheels as much or for dwarf hamsters.I had my old hamster in one and she liked it but the other 2 would hate it.
I much prefer the Alaska or Mamble for syrians.It's a lot easier to fit big wheels in and lots of toys too.
Your hamster is lovely


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

polishrose said:


> I think the imac cage is great but for elderly hamsters who don't use their wheels as much or for dwarf hamsters.I had my old hamster in one and she liked it but the other 2 would hate it.
> I much prefer the Alaska or Mamble for syrians.It's a lot easier to fit big wheels in and lots of toys too.
> Your hamster is lovely


you can fit big wheels in the imac, you just have to remove the attic level


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I clean my ham out in the evening and scatter his bedding around the tank. It gives him something to do all night making his bed where he thinks it suitable at the moment he is in a homemade stone cave. 
I imagine it must be so boring stuck in a cage all your life :/

Also cant recommend the karlie wonderland wheel enough, its so quiet!
And mine hated the flying saucer also. If that's all he has he is probably moving his bed because of boredom.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

can't add to what other people have said but just wanted to say I think Dude is gorgeous


----------

